# Visicarbon Pro Light and Flag



## babylon (Jul 22, 2009)

Here are picts of the Visicabon Pro to be released on the 10th Aug.
I have been talking to Luther from Yakattack in the States and he kindly assembled one for me cost was 135.00 Aust. 
Also have no affiliation with them just happy with product and service.Cheers JIm  
Light has 2 leds in it and center is highly reflective.








The flag is lightweight and doubles as a carry bag .








It has a ram mount base.
















All folded up 
















Packed up and ready to store.








Again this is what suits me.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

As soon as I get my balls outta my wires purse, I'm going to get that setup!!!!
Bloody awesome! What height is it? 3 or 4'?
Well done
one of the best ones I've seen yet.

Adrian


----------



## babylon (Jul 22, 2009)

Here is the website with all info you should need Cheers Jim  .
http://www.yakattack.us/Products/Products.html


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

looks good.


----------



## Discoman (Aug 1, 2009)

looks useful


----------



## YakmanTone (Jul 14, 2010)

looks good i have a home made flag/anchor light much like that one.
i also put some $9 a roll reflective tape all the way along the lengh of the anchor light pole just for extra safety.
i have had it out at night and it does make a big diference to the visibility of the yak maybe this is something for fellow yakkers to try.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

According to www sites this product can be customised in the following manner:
1. Flag can be personalized in colour or logo or design. 
2. Led's can be increased to three or four!
3. The pole can be increased in height with kore lengths of carbon.

Yes this is a very good set up for those who return or sit in low light conditions.

PS... I also liked the idea very much about the reflective tape going down the hull. 
Is it found at safety shops for comercial use?
Does it come in different colours & 
Is it as good as the tape on paramedic vans?

Regards.


----------



## YakmanTone (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Baggs71,
I got the tape from a super cheap auto. The tape is very visable i wouldn't say that is as good as the tape on an ambulance but you can see it from a along way away when the light hits it in low vis situations. I got a red and a white roll but there was an orange/yellow color as well. i will be getting another roll so i can put more on the hull as i ran out.the rolls were 60mm x 1000mm long.
Cheers, Tone


----------

